# What is your Favorite Turntable story?



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have owned several Turntables over the years. I always like the Oracle turntables, until one day I walked into Keith Yates Audio and saw the Mitchell Gyrodec with a SME arm on it... I was in love with the setup, but it was way beyond my means at $5k plus a cartridge. Fast forward a few years, and I walk into a Bay Area High End Store, and I see an advert for a used Gyrodec for $500. I inquired and found out the Tech was the one selling it. I liked the Sumiko BP cartridge so the Tech said if i bought the table, and cartridge he would throw in an old arm he had and tune it up for me. Sounded like a great deal to me so i bought it. 

Well as luck would have it about a year later I see an advert for a newer Gyrodec with a Sumiko modded SME arm in mint condition (I think it was the V, but it might have been a IV). I sold my old one to my friend minus the cartridge (who still owns it), and installed the Sumiko BP on the newer setup...it sounded even better than the earlier version I had owned. Eventually I moved to our 2nd house which didn't have a room for my 2 channel setup, so I sold it and all my vinyl. Sometimes I miss it, but I still don't have a dedicated 2 channel room for a turntable, or any more vinyl...so it is unlikely I will go back to vinyl again. 

Funny thing is when I received the new Gyrodec...it was the same one that I had seen at Keith Yates Audio, as the shipping box had the original sales address on it from Keith Yates Audio!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

*Re: What is your Favorite Turntable?*

Interesting story, ellisr63, and one similar to my own. I am currently digitizing my vinyl in preparation for permanent tear-down of 2-ch rig. It's highly unlikely we'll ever have separate spaces for 2-ch and HT systems, and the vinyl is taking up a lot of space. It's very hard for me to part with, as I imagine it was for you.

Anyway, I started out on an Elac TT my father got for free with his purchase of a tubed Fisher receiver. He then handed down his trusty direct-drive Dual TT with a Shure V15 Type-3 cartridge. I later upgraded it with a Shure V-15 Type-V cartridge, which served well until the Upgrade Bug hit. The first TT I purchased on my own was a belt-driven VPI HW-19 Jr with a Rega RB-300 arm and Sumiko Blue Point Special cartridge. It was hard to believe how quiet my vinyl became with that simple change! That rig wasn't quite up to the standards of my other gear, so I eventually scraped enough together for my current VPI Super Scoutmaster (silly name with not-so-silly sound), which sports a 9-inch VPI JMW Memorial arm and Benz Micro Glider moving coil cartridge. 

That 'table is by far my favorite, and though it's beginning to sound cliche to those who have followed some of my other posts, I feel no need to upgrade further. I could try to insert a lot of audiophile verbiage here about how it sounds - the term "superb" comes to mind - but this rig is better served by how it makes you feel. Chills, goosebumps, & startle-factor all there!


----------



## DeepEnd (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: What is your Favorite Turntable?*

My first "proper" deck was a Sansui SR222 Mk2 (bought in preference to the Pioneer PL-12D or Trio KD1033 that were more popular) that had a far better arm than most budget units, This went from a Goldring G800E cartridge, to an Ortofon FF15E Mk2 to an AKG P8ES.

Next up was a Rega Planar 3 (with the R200 arm) and a Rega R100 cartridge that later got updated to an A&R P77Mg cartridge and ADC LMG1 headshell - this combination really did sound fabulous for the price. A few years later I was asked to take it to a friends house in London so they could have a second deck for a "party" - whilst setting up my friend did an A -B demo with his current deck in his system and after 5 minutes he walked out of his house (without saying a word) and arrived back 15 minutes later with a stack of money and said "the Rega is staying here - just say when" a kept adding money to the pile until I gave in and agreed it could stop.

When I checked I had enough for a new Planar 3 (with the later RB300 arm), P77Mg cartridge, enough to pay for the fuel from Manchester to London and back with some left over - the only audio visual item I have ever made a profit on!!

So new Rega Planar 3 and P77Mg went into my system in the mid 80's AND IT'S STILL THERE NOW.... I have demoed many others over the years but without jumping up the level of a LP12, Gyrodec, Pink Triangle or Roksan Xerxes (none of which I could afford) there was not a big enough improvement to justify changing.

The amp and speakers have changed a bit over the years and more recently I had added a VTA adjuster and metal sub-platter to the Planar 3, as I still cannot afford these high end decks, although the Rega RP8 looks tempting for the price.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is your Favorite Turntable?*



Lumen said:


> Interesting story, ellisr63, and one similar to my own. I am currently digitizing my vinyl in preparation for permanent tear-down of 2-ch rig. It's highly unlikely we'll ever have separate spaces for 2-ch and HT systems, and the vinyl is taking up a lot of space. It's very hard for me to part with, as I imagine it was for you.
> 
> Anyway, I started out on an Elac TT my father got for free with his purchase of a tubed Fisher receiver. He then handed down his trusty direct-drive Dual TT with a Shure V15 Type-3 cartridge. I later upgraded it with a Shure V-15 Type-V cartridge, which served well until the Upgrade Bug hit. The first TT I purchased on my own was a belt-driven VPI HW-19 Jr with a Rega RB-300 arm and Sumiko Blue Point Special cartridge. It was hard to believe how quiet my vinyl became with that simple change! That rig wasn't quite up to the standards of my other gear, so I eventually scraped enough together for my current VPI Super Scoutmaster (silly name with not-so-silly sound), which sports a 9-inch VPI JMW Memorial arm and Benz Micro Glider moving coil cartridge.
> 
> That 'table is by far my favorite, and though it's beginning to sound cliche to those who have followed some of my other posts, I feel no need to upgrade further. I could try to insert a lot of audiophile verbiage here about how it sounds - the term "superb" comes to mind - but this rig is better served by how it makes you feel. Chills, goosebumps, & startle-factor all there!


Yes it was very hard to part with my vinyl setup. I was told that the Blue Point Special was digging it's own groove in the vinyl, and that was why every record sounded like new again. When you finally get to that right setup, it just sounds so good! :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: What is your Favorite Turntable?*



DeepEnd said:


> My first "proper" deck was a Sansui SR222 Mk2 (bought in preference to the Pioneer PL-12D or Trio KD1033 that were more popular) that had a far better arm than most budget units, This went from a Goldring G800E cartridge, to an Ortofon FF15E Mk2 to an AKG P8ES.
> 
> Next up was a Rega Planar 3 (with the R200 arm) and a Rega R100 cartridge that later got updated to an A&R P77Mg cartridge and ADC LMG1 headshell - this combination really did sound fabulous for the price. A few years later I was asked to take it to a friends house in London so they could have a second deck for a "party" - whilst setting up my friend did an A -B demo with his current deck in his system and after 5 minutes he walked out of his house (without saying a word) and arrived back 15 minutes later with a stack of money and said "the Rega is staying here - just say when" a kept adding money to the pile until I gave in and agreed it could stop.
> 
> ...


I never had a Rega, but I know they were an excellent bang for the buck, and competed with more expensive TTs easily. The only way I was able to afford the Gyrodec was buying it used. If you are happy with the setup you have now...don't upgrade. Everyone has to decide if they want to upgrade or not, and as long as you are not doing a side by side comparison there is no reason for you to upgrade if you are happy with your setup...other than to replace your cartridge when it is time to.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sadly, my turntable story began and ended with a quartz drive Technics turntable purchased in 1988...paired with a Onkyo Integra amp and Genesis speakers. Nothing super spectacular. Boy-o-boy did I love love collecting vinyl though...I arrived at college with hundreds and hundreds of albums, EPs and 45s.... played those things to death, never really having set-up my gear in optimal ways. 

Right after my first daughter was born I had a total brain-fart and sold off my entire collection in order to buy a new computer... most of it was limited independent label stuff... actually made out well on the $ales front...but boy do I miss those records. :crying2: If I could only go back and undo time...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Sadly, my turntable story began and ended with a quartz drive Technics turntable purchased in 1988...paired with a Onkyo Integra amp and Genesis speakers. Nothing super spectacular. Boy-o-boy did I love love collecting vinyl though...I arrived at college with hundreds and hundreds of albums, EPs and 45s.... played those things to death, never really having set-up my gear in optimal ways.
> 
> Right after my first daughter was born I had a total brain-fart and sold off my entire collection in order to buy a new computer... most of it was limited independent label stuff... actually made out well on the $ales front...but boy do I miss those records. :crying2: If I could only go back and undo time...


Don't feel bad... I sold off 500 albums to buy my first CD player, and then about 6 years later started buying them again only to sell them about 10 years later when I sold my GyroDec.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

I began collecting LP's again about 10 years ago. As luck would have it, my kids friends parents wanted all theirs gone. I now own about 250 LPs. 

I enjoy the art as much as the sound.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hank Perkins said:


> I began collecting LP's again about 10 years ago. As luck would have it, my kids friends parents wanted all theirs gone. I now own about 250 LPs.
> 
> I enjoy the art as much as the sound.


That is a great deal!


----------



## Jay Compton (Sep 8, 2016)

The one I have now, Redpoint Model D.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jay Compton said:


> The one I have now, Redpoint Model D.


I am not familiar with that one...what cartridge did you get with it? Anything that set it out from the rest when you decided to get it?


----------



## Jay Compton (Sep 8, 2016)

ellisr63 said:


> I am not familiar with that one...what cartridge did you get with it? Anything that set it out from the rest when you decided to get it?


I am using a Sotto Voce from Soundsmith, well if you do a lil research you will find there are only a handful of them. Each one of them is kinda unique, I don't no two are the same color. It is a world class TT for sure couple it with the Tri-Planar tonearm and you have really solid setup...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jay Compton said:


> I am using a Sotto Voce from Soundsmith, well if you do a lil research you will find there are only a handful of them. Each one of them is kinda unique, I don't no two are the same color. It is a world class TT for sure couple it with the Tri-Planar tonearm and you have really solid setup...


Sounds like you got a great table, and rare! I do recall reading reviews about the Tri-Planer arms though, and from what I recall they were Superb! If I was you I would cherish the TT you have forever. Post some pics up so everyone can see what this is like. :T


----------



## Jay Compton (Sep 8, 2016)

ellisr63 said:


> Sounds like you got a great table, and rare! I do recall reading reviews about the Tri-Planer arms though, and from what I recall they were Superb! If I was you I would cherish the TT you have forever. Post some pics up so everyone can see what this is like. :T


Ok here ya go brother!!!


----------

